# CAD nonobstructive



## arizona1

is there a specific code for nonobstructive coronary artery disease? Would I use 414.00
Thank you


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

There is not a dx for nonobstructive cad. You would use 414.0x whichever one applies. Nonobstructive just means it isnt causing any blockage (yet).


----------



## KilgoD

arizona1 said:


> is there a specific code for nonobstructive coronary artery disease? Would I use 414.00
> Thank you



She is correct. I would also use 414.0_


----------



## crowemd

This is a scenario that coders are commonly faced with in reviewing a patient record. If the diagnosis of conclusion is "nonobstructive CAD" or any of the other diagnoses that you referred to in your initial question, clinically the cardiologist is stating that the patient does have some degree of coronary artery disease. However, the degree of coronary artery disease is insignificant, with the disease not a causative factor in the patient's chest pain. Based on your question and in this instance, the appropriate sequencing of diagnosis would be the chest pain (786.59) as principal diagnosis and the CAD (414.0X) as secondary.


----------

